# gas station conversion on diecast customizing



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

24th scale gas station
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=345959


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Hay Jersey buddy. Not to get off subject but Where is Hopatcong, NJ. I live in Riverside, NJ. That's the Burlington County area. Right next to the Delaware river.

Glad to have a Jersey boy on here.


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

thundercat said:


> Hay Jersey buddy. Not to get off subject but Where is Hopatcong, NJ. I live in Riverside, NJ. That's the Burlington County area. Right next to the Delaware river.
> 
> Glad to have a Jersey boy on here.


same here
ruote 80 east exit 27


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

OK. So your up north. Did you ever hear of Clinton rd. The scariest rd. in America? It's in West Millford.


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

thundercat said:


> OK. So your up north. Did you ever hear of Clinton rd. The scariest rd. in America? It's in West Millford.


i drive it a lot. n know what you mean.lol


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Really? Do you know John Coony? He used to live a couple houses away from that rd. He used to drive it alot too. He still lives in West Millford and can tell some stories about that rd.


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

thundercat said:


> Really? Do you know John Coony? He used to live a couple houses away from that rd. He used to drive it alot too. He still lives in West Millford and can tell some stories about that rd.


nope! don't know the man. i do work in that area sometimes and thats when i drive that road.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh well. If you ever see a bad as blue Chevy Cobalt around that way, That's my buddy John.

I met the guy on Motortopia.com. He brought his Cobalt to Riverside and we put our cars into the Riverside Car Show.

Very nice guy.


----------

